# HELP PLEASE-!! Cracked beak, advice needed.



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 5, 2016)

For the first time ever, my tortoise has what seems to be 2 cracks running down her lower beak.





She has been cared for by my mum for about a week because I'm currently bedridden with an injury of my own...
I don't believe my mum has fed her something so hard that it caused the crack, _instead I assume that my tort had an accident where she misaligned her beak in an over-bite, thus pushing her upper beak through the lower beak._

While I'm quite worried, I have read that this can occur naturally and doesn't cause discomfort or pain at such a superficial level as this...

Will she be OK??
Should I avoid feeding her hard foods like cuttle bone for awhile??
What caused this?? ...Insufficient calcium intake??

*Any advice or reassuring words would be greatly appreciated in this time of real worry-!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2016)

A little extra calcium on her food wouldn't hurt.
If you type 'cracked lower beak' into the search function top right of the screen it will bring up some examples of people who have experienced similar problems. 
Can't help more than that, I'm afraid as i have no personal experience of this.


----------



## BrianWI (Sep 6, 2016)

Can you get a pic with her mouth open?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2016)

It's probably just superficial. It looks like it doesn't get down into the 'quick' area, so is probably not causing any pain. A little extra calcium, if she'll tolerate it. And always keep a cuttlebone in the habitat, even if it seems to be ignored.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry, y'all, I can't manage to get a photo with her mouth open...

But I can confirm that the beak is staying together in one piece, and that the cracks go as deep down as almost the floor of her mouth with only slight jaggedness above the crack points.

I'm very upset about this---


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 6, 2016)

I would also really appreciate a simple evaluation of the condition of her shell, a community check up if you will.






I'm upset that she's showing signs of pyramidding, but it's always so tough to understand...
She is provided a fair variety of foods, proper temperatures, a controlled basking spot, admittedly inconsistent moisture levels, calcium via cuttlebone, access to my yard with organic lawn grass and garden vegetables.
Fortunately she does not show any signs of soft-shell.

That last photo is of her sides, are these pieces (scutes?) misaligned??
Should this concern me??


I appreciate the help of this community so much~!!


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 6, 2016)

Well... she's a little past "showing signs" of pyramiding. She's actually very pyramided. Looks kind of cool, actually, but it does need to be corrected. My first advice to you is to change your light bulb. Red light often causes a tortoise to eat things it shouldn't eat because it thinks there is food... not to mention a lot of red light brands aren't very good. You can get a UV and heat light combined at every pet store, it should also help with the pyramiding.
And the beak should be okay, so please don't worry too much. Keep an eye out to see if it keeps cracking.  What's her name?


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 6, 2016)

Her name is Shelly~
...though my girlfriend has nicknamed her "Slurp."

To clarify:
She has 1 "ReptiSun 5.0 26W UVB bulb" (white light, no special fixture)
and 1 "ExoTerra 100W infrared basking spot bulb" (red light, heat capable fixture with glow in the dark metal shade)

Is this not a good set??


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2016)

Pyramiding happens during the first couple years out of the egg. If baby tortoises are kept too dry, it sets the tone for the angle of the pyramid and even though you may correct the humidity and moisture, it continues to grow along that angle. Nothing you can do about it now. Has very little to do with diet.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice y'all~

In conclusion: 
she's gunna be OK, right-??


Cheers to happy, healthy torts~


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, she should be just fine!  Cute nickname, by the way. Your lights actually sound really good, though I would still switch from red to a white heat light. I always figure, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kasia (Sep 7, 2016)

Average-Joe_15 said:


> Her name is Shelly~
> ...though my girlfriend has nicknamed her "Slurp."
> 
> To clarify:
> ...


Love the name Slurp, check the care sheet available on this forum for her good luck


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have a gander at my current care sheet if ya like:



Feel free to spread it around if you approve of my design.
I hope some up and coming Red Foot Tortoise fans can learn from this~


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 8, 2016)

Average-Joe_15 said:


> Have a gander at my current care sheet if ya like:
> 
> View attachment 186200
> 
> ...



Your night temperatures are very cold. Most red foot keepers advise not letting temperatures dip much below 80F. Your humidity is low too, but given your cold temperatures, that is safer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

The Reptisun 5.0 bulb is a coiled type compact florescent. 
How long have you been using that?


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Sep 8, 2016)

My night temperatures can fortunately be raised easily because of my ExoTerra infrared heat bulb which doesn't disturb my tort's sleep with its subtle red lighting~

Also, the ReptiSun coiled florescent UVB bulb is a relatively new replacement for what I used to use: an ExoTerra brand equivalent.
I have heard discouraging words about that product, so I switched to ReptiSun last summer and plan to continue to use it, replacing it annually.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, it's been exactly one month since her accident and I'm not satisfied with her condition, I think it's getting worse.

Her beak has since grown out a little bit so the tip of both her upper and lower beak fronts are obviously misaligning just enough to cause an under-bite when she eats, thus splitting the cracks even further. 
I would like to make a visit to my local exotic pet veterinarian but am afraid to be charged a fee that I'm incapable of affording.
*Does anybody have a ballpark figure in mind for what such a visit and possible treatment would cost-??
*
I've also decided to put my dear tortoise up for adoption, where, I do not know as of today...
I feel obsessed and overwhelmed after 7 years of living with her.
I will never come to terms with the regret, shame, and crushing discouragement of this experience as a parent.
I just can't do it.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've done some more reading on beak troubles and was relieved to hear how easily a beak tip can be trimmed.
Hopefully a painless filing down with a small, rounded emery board will correct her under-bite and get her on the road to recovery.

If the _lower_ beak continues to pose a problem, can anyone recommend any tricks to trimming that-??
Perhaps that procedure is best left for a veterinarian.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 5, 2016)

Aha, I've now seen some people use a _simple wooden BBQ skewer_ as a wedge to keep a tort's mouth open wide when trimming the lower beak, similar to how "bits" are used on a horse's mouth.

I'll try this if I think it's necessary.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 5, 2016)

Please give your tort daily soaks in warm water.

Make sure he's *WARM *enough.

And keep us updated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2016)

Average-Joe_15 said:


> Have a gander at my current care sheet if ya like:
> 
> View attachment 186200
> 
> ...



You don't need a hot side/cool side with RF tortoises. An overall of about 80F is fine. Also, your night time temperature (like was said above) is too cold. There's no need to fluctuate the humidity. It should always be high.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 5, 2016)

I successfully filed down her upper beak tip to a smoother edge, more inline with the rest of her upper beak.



(Compare to first image in thread)

Her underbite seems to be corrected, so hopefully the cracks can continue to heal.
If it doesn't, I will take her to a veterinarian to either have them file down her lower beak or possibly repair the cracks.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 7, 2016)

I closely monitored her eating ability today and am glad to see _improvement~_

However, on one occasion while eating her mushy, boiled carrots I heard her beak tips make contact with one another and cause a _*snap*_ sound as her upper beak passed forward from behind her lower beak, so the under-bite is ever so slightly still present...

*This continued snapping sound confirms that her cracks are still being opened each time in occurs, so while she might not be getting worse, I don't think she can start healing and get better.
*
I plan to have a chat with my local pet store owner tomorrow who has his very own 16 year old Red Foot.
Hopefully he can provide some more advice, encouraging words, or even a recommendation to a local veterinarian.


While this whole incident may be very minor, it worries me immensely---
This is my first encounter with a pet injury, and now I'm experiencing panic attacks-!! 
I'm still considering putting my dear tort up for adoption...
_but I feel if I can overcome this bump in the road, the confidence boost will keep us together~!!_


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 7, 2016)

I spoke to my local pet store owner and he gave me the advice everyone seems to:
"I wouldn't worry about it, but keep an eye on it." 

He also recommended a local veterinarian so I have that resource as a back-up plan if things get outta hand.

I'm trying my best not to sweat the small stuff... 
so the plan is to _monitor her beak cracks for the month and, if necessary, visit the vet after that._
Hopefully things naturally take care of themselves from here, but if not, I have access to the power of modern science~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 12, 2016)

I tend to worry about every small thing, too.
Poor Tidgy gets terribly fussed over when there's actually nothing wrong.
But it's better this way.
I'd hate to not care or miss something that is serious. 
Good luck.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 13, 2016)

Things are looking up~


_...but just in case they aren't_, I'm about to make an appointment at a reasonably close veterinarian for an all around check up and possibly a simple beak filing (for the harder to handle lower beak).

We're both on the right track to recovery, but gosh, what an unfortunate coincidence it's been for my tort and I to experience our own first injuries at the exact same time: it's been a real emotional roller coaster--- 
At least she's back to eating with no complications and I'm back to walking on my own feet~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2016)

Average-Joe_15 said:


> Things are looking up~
> 
> 
> _...but just in case they aren't_, I'm about to make an appointment at a reasonably close veterinarian for an all around check up and possibly a simple beak filing (for the harder to handle lower beak).
> ...


Glad you're keeping positive.
I know all to well how hard that is sometimes.
Not a bad idea to get a check up, but make sure it's a proper herp vet, as ordinary vets are often worse than useless. 
Hoping you both continue to improve.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well...
Mother Nature has officially stepped in and is actively nurturing my tort's beak back to full health.
To my surprise one of the cracks was subtly healing very well from behind the layer of damaged keratin, so I can rest easy now with this more thorough understanding of the beak's natural healing process. 

Actually, this whole experience has also helped me thoroughly understand a far more significant truth:
_I'm not capable of caring for a pet. _

It took me a little longer (_8 years_) than the average first-time pet owner to accept this realization. I really thought I could raise and care for this beautiful creature for the duration of its lifetime, I really did.
As someone who passionately loves animals I thought I would be the most suitable for such a responsibility, but in reality what I thought was a strength was actually my greatest weakness:_ I care too much_. 
It may sound cliché and pompous but I feel like this truth is overlooked by many naïve pet enthusiasts, young and old.
There's a healthy balance of dedication you have to meet mentally to be a capable pet owner, it's not easy.

I hate myself a little for causing all this strife, but I'm finally making the responsible decision by admitting _my_ lack or responsibility and surrendering my pet tortoise to a reputable reptile rescue, adoption, and education organization. I'm going to cooperate with this professional society of experts to ensure the healthiest possible future for this tortoise.
I hope someone can learn from my mistakes in the future, no one should ever have to live through this grief of being separated from a loved pet and having to shake up its lifestyle in the process... 


*Thanks, TortoiseForum, for all the years of support, and sorry for all my absurd drama.*
 *Cheers to happy, healthy torts~*


----------

